# Tanks



## Kaikoura (Apr 1, 2007)

I've been snooping around on the internet for a reasonably priced tank. The problem is, the tank is either included with a stand, or it comes in a kit.
Is there any place that I can find a tank that is simply just the tank?


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2007)

Craigslist.org


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2007)

What size tank are you looking for? If you have Petsmart nearby, they have just tanks for pretty good prices IMO.....especially the smaller ones.


----------



## Kaikoura (Apr 1, 2007)

After looking at a site that specializes solely in Red-Eared Sliders, I know that I need at least a 50 gallon to house him, if not larger.
Other than that, I would probably be looking at a 30 gallon or up to house excess feeder goldfish and guppies, and possibly any fish that I would choose to keep.

The nearest pet store is about an hour and a half drive away, into a whole other town. I was looking at the 10 gallon tanks at Wal-mart, but I know I probably wouldn't keep it very long anyways. It'd be best to save the $10 towards a larger thank.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

I know you said you were looking for just a tank, but Walmart sells 55 gal kits with heater, lights, filter for around $160..not a bad deal IMO


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

as a matter of fact, that is a pic of one of them on my icon


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Be patient and find all local stores in your area (50 mile radius). Some store will always have a 1 per gallon sale. Thats what I do. Mom/pop stores are more likely to have this type of sale than chain stores. Also something to remember, most chain stores carry one brand of tank (ie perfecto or allglass). Makes a difference to some (dimensions are slightly different from brand to brand).


----------

